# Old Lawers Village, Loch Tay, Scotlland, Nov '08



## spacepunk (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm on holiday this week so went for a ramble around Loch Tay and came upon this old village situated just below Ben Lawers on the shores of the loch.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 13, 2008)

I think lost villages are fascinating and this one's well nice. Love the old, rickety bridge. Neat find.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 13, 2008)

Is that the one on the north side? I've always meant to have a nosy around there. Lots of history, ruins etc. I think there's something similar on the south side of the Loch too.

Next time I'm home.


----------



## Smellycat (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you sure that's not the old Brig o Doon Ha Ha!!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 13, 2008)

Smellycat said:


> Are you sure that's not the old Brig o Doon Ha Ha!!



Brig fa' doon, is mair like it. 

But I do like. A lot.


----------



## timeteamtom (Nov 13, 2008)

That looks great any idea of dates?


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 13, 2008)

timeteamtom said:


> That looks great any idea of dates?



Some of the ruins around the Loch date back to the clearances. Early 1800's I THINK there's info at a tourist centre in the area. Did you get any info SP? Which village this used to be?


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 15, 2008)

There are a couple of abandoned villages in Scotland, I've got one scheduled to do in Fife at some point


----------



## RichardB (Nov 15, 2008)

In Fife? Tell me more!


----------

